# 93 Maxima GXE starting issue



## mtheory42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sometimes, when I turn the key to start the car, absolutely nothing will happen. Then, if I move the gear selector out of park and then back in, it will start right up, indicating to me a faulty park ignition lock-out or something. My question is, how can I fix this or somehow disable the dumb thing? I swear, with some of the pointless gizmos that are put in cars, it makes me wonder if any of the designers were on crack. :lame:


----------



## mtheory42 (Oct 14, 2007)

*bump* Anyone?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's your shifter bushing it wore out


----------

